# MTB-Hardtail: Kaufberatung



## raymond2387 (10. Mai 2008)

hi,

ich wollte mir fÃ¼r diesen Sommer ein neues Fahrrad zulegen.
Zuerst wollte ich nen Fully, aber da mein Budget nur begrenzt ist, hab ich mich umentschieden ein hardtail zu nehmen.
(Habe gelesen, hier im Forum, dass man fÃ¼rn Fully mind. 1k ausgeben muss.)

Ich fahre zu 70% Stadt; eigentlich wÃ¼rde ein City-Bike reichen, aber dennoch mÃ¶chte ich ab un zu mal durchn Wald fahren, oder auch mal auf etwas happigeren Strecken fahren kÃ¶nnen.

Meine Preisvorstellung liegt ca. bei 500-700â¬.

Ich habe mir mehrer Kataloge angeschaut und auch ein wenig im Internet recherchiert.

Problem ist dann immer, ich weiÃ nicht wie ich die FahrrÃ¤der bzw. ihre Komponenten vergleichen kann.

Nehmen wir ein Bsp.:

GT Avalanche 2.0 Disc

Rahmen: GT Triple Triangle 6061 Aluminium
Federgabel: Suntour XCR-LO, 100 mm Travel
Umwerfer: Shimano M-330
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore
Schalthebel: Shimano Alivio
Kurbel: Shimano FC-M 311, 42/32/22 ZÃ¤hne
Innenlager: Shimano
Kassette: Shimano 8-Gang, 11-32 ZÃ¤hne
Kette: Shimano IG-31
Vorbau: GT Aluminium
Steuersatz: Tange Seiki System fÃ¼r 1 1/8 Zoll
Lenker: GT MTB
SattelstÃ¼tze: Micro Adjust
Sattel: WTB Speed V
Pedale: Impact Plattform
Bremsen: Tektro Auriga Comp, hydraulische Scheibenbremse
Reifen: Kenda Nevegal
Felgen: Aluminium Hohlkammer
Nabe vorne: Aluminium QR Disc
Nabe hinten: Shimano Disc
Speichen: rostfreier Stahl

Modelljahr: 2008 

zu vergleichen mit:

Rahmen: GT Triple Triangle Design 6061 butted Aluminium
Gabel: Suntour SR X-100, 100 mm Federweg mit Lock Out
Schaltung: Shimano Deore XT 27-Gang
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore 9-fach
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore
Kettenradgarnitur: Truvativ 5-D mit Powerspline 44/32/22 ZÃ¤hne
Tret-Innenlager: Truvativ Powerspline
Kette: Shimano 9-Gang
Zahnkranz: Sram 9-Gang (12-32 ZÃ¤hne)
Ãbersetzung: 22/32/44, hinten 12-32 ZÃ¤hne
Bremsen: Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulik Disc
Bremshebel: Tektro hydraulik Disc
Lenker: GT MTB Riser Bar 6061 Alu 31,8 mm
Vorbau: GT MTB 31,8 mm
Steuersatz: Tange System 1 1/8 Zoll
Sattel: WTB Speed V
SattelstÃ¼tze: Alu Micro Adjust
Naben: Alu Quick Release / Shimano Disc
Felge: WTB SX-24
Speichen: Brass CP
Bereifung: Kenda Nevegal 26 x 2.1
Pedale: Impact Platform

Modelljahr: 2007 

-
Zuletzt wollte ich euch bitten mir einige VorschlÃ¤ge in meinem Preisrahmen zu geben, *gleichzeitig* aber auch sagen kÃ¶nnt, wo die PrioritÃ¤ten bei der Auswahl liegen soll, als Bsp.:

Fahrrad A mit XT Schaltwerk - Fahrrad B mit Deore Schaltwerk

in diesem fall hat A eindeutig das bessere Schaltwerk.
Nun besteht meine Frage darin, ob man das Augenmerk beim Schaltwerk lÃ¤sst oder bei einer anderen wichtigeren Komponente wie z.B. der Naben etc.

Welche Komponenten sollte ich denn erwarten mit 500-700â¬?
Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es mind. Deore sein mÃ¼ssen um anstÃ¤ndig MTB fahren zu kÃ¶nnen.

LX wÃ¤re mir sehr lieb... ich wÃ¤re auch bereit ein 2007 Modell nehmen, wenn es sich lohnt 

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure Hilfe.

rayy

edit:
habe gesehen, dass es hier ein extra kaufberatungsunterforum gibt, tut mir leid, bitte einen mod den thread dorthin zu verschieben, danke.


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (10. Mai 2008)

Hi,

kann dir das Cube LTD Pro ans Herz legen, habe es selber auch und bin suer zufrieden mit dem Teil 
Bei ebay gibts das last season Modell für kleines Geld 

http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Mountainbike-LTD-PRO-20-Zoll-51-cm-2007-NEU_W0QQitemZ280149553045QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymond2387 (12. Mai 2008)

hey

danke erst mal für deine antwort 

ich würde trotzdem gerne wissen, welche scheibenbremse z.b einer anderen vorgezogen werden sollte.

z.b. magura julie oder tektro auriga hydr. etc... 

gibt es denn auf fahrradmodelle, die hauptsächlich lx-komponenten haben?

worauf sollte ich *bei den Komponenten* acht geben?
z.b. naben oder so... 

MfG =))


----------



## siq (13. Mai 2008)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a6316/zr-team-60.html
http://www.bike-box.de -> das M6 hat das derzeit beste P/L Verhälnis überhaupt.


----------



## Lateralus (13. Mai 2008)

@Mods: bitte verschieben
@Threadersteller: SuFu


----------



## raymond2387 (13. Mai 2008)

> Zitat von *Lateralus*:
> @Mods: bitte verschieben



sry, hab erst nach dem posting gesehen dass ein kaufberatungsforum gibt; wurde aber bereits drumgebeten zu verschieben... 



> Zitat von *lateralus*:
> @Threadersteller: SuFu



hab ich bereits , aber in keinem thread bezieht es sich auf meine letzte frage:
_"wo die Prioritäten bei der Auswahl liegen soll, als Bsp.:

Fahrrad A mit XT Schaltwerk - Fahrrad B mit Deore Schaltwerk

in diesem fall hat A eindeutig das bessere Schaltwerk.
Nun besteht meine Frage darin, ob man das Augenmerk beim Schaltwerk lässt oder bei einer anderen wichtigeren Komponente wie z.B. der Naben etc.

Welche Komponenten sollte ich denn erwarten mit 500-700?
Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es mind. Deore sein müssen um anständig MTB fahren zu können.

LX wäre mir sehr lieb... "_

danke


----------



## Lateralus (13. Mai 2008)

Die Frage stellt sich aber nicht wirklich, da Du für den Preis nichts wirklich tolles kriegst. Oder anders ausgedrückt können an einem Bike nicht so tolle Teile verbaut sein, dass man die gegenüber einem anderen vertreten müsste. Liegt am Preis. Im genannten Preissegment sind Räder sehr sehr...sehr einfach ausgestattet. Da gibts keine Killer-Argumente. 

Überleg Dir, ob Du für Deinen Einsatzbereich Disc oder Federgabel brauchst. Da kann man dann schon sparen und die restlichen Komponenten entsprechend aufwerten. Schau Dich mal hier um:
http://www.transalp24.de/


----------



## raymond2387 (14. Mai 2008)

danke fÃ¼r deine antwort, auch wenn sie etwas enttÃ¤uschend war :/

habe auf transalp mal ein rÃ¤der angeschaut, dort findet man ja wirklich rÃ¤der mit (fast) kompletter Xt-, oder Lx Ausstattung 

fÃ¼r mich bleibt natÃ¼rlich noch die frage: 

Rock Shox Dart III - Rock Shox Tora - Rock Shox Reba

gleichzeitig noch eine andere:
lohnen es sich in meinem preissegment Ã¼berhaupt scheibenbremsen? oder sind das eher untaugliche, bzw dinger die andauernd irgendwie kaputt gehen?

ich kÃ¶nnte mir natÃ¼rlich auch scheibenbremsen spÃ¤ter mal bei bedarf nachrÃ¼sten.

jetzt die letzte frage:

Was ist aufwendiger aufzurÃ¼sten?

a)Innenlager
b)Kurbel
c)Umwerfer
c)Naben
d)Gabel
e)Bremsen

kÃ¶nntet ihr mich gleichzeitig die evtl. anfallenden Kosten fÃ¼r ein "gescheite" Komponenten nennen?

Danke vielmals 

edit:

wenn ich das Radon ZR6.0 und das Mountainbike Transalp Stoker I 2008 vergl., welche vor- und nachteile ergeben sich daraus?
das radon wÃ¼rde ich ja schon fÃ¼r 777â¬ bekommen.. lohnt sich da der aufpreis, oder kann ich das spÃ¤ter noch aufrÃ¼sten?

ich weiÃ ich stelle viele fragen , aber 700euro sind doch ne menge geld fÃ¼r mich 
und ich mÃ¶chte das radl schon 4-5 jahre behalten.

danke


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Mai 2008)

Ganz ehrlich wÃ¼rde ich an deiner Stelle eher noch in den "sauren Apfel" beissen und 200-300â¬ mehr ansparen und nen guten 1000er investieren.

Da bekommst Du fÃ¼r dein Geld Bikes wie das MÃ¼sing Offroad Lite Sondermodell, Grand Canyon 6.0, Cube Ltd. Race oder Radon ZR 7.0.
Die bieten sehr gute Quali und durchweg kaum Mogelkomponenten (wobei das Cube von den 4 Bikes noch die schlechteste Ausstattung hat), da hast Du wirklich was von und kannst Dir sicher sein bei deinem Preislimit nicht noch fÃ¼r's entsprechende Geld Teile nachrÃ¼sten zu mÃ¼ssen...
Lieber auf gescheite Komponenten wert legen und direkt investieren als hinterher nachzurÃ¼sten und evtl. noch teurer wegzukommen...

Canyon / Radon und MÃ¼sing bieten gute Schaltkomponenten, LaufrÃ¤der und Gabeln.
Ob jetzt LX oder XT Kurbeln montiert sind macht imho keinen groÃen Unterschied in der Klasse, was Federgabel und LaufrÃ¤der angeht wÃ¼rde ich  genauer hinschauen, da diese nachzurÃ¼sten wohl mit am teuersten werden kann...


----------



## raymond2387 (15. Mai 2008)

> Zitat von *Tyler1977*:
> Ganz ehrlich würde ich an deiner Stelle eher noch in den "sauren Apfel" beissen und 200-300 mehr ansparen und nen guten 1000er investieren.



das würde ich ja auch ganz gerne ; problem ist halt, ich wollte anfangs nur 500-600 ausgeben... da es aber da nich wirklich was gescheites gab, hab ich mir überlegt auf 700-800 zu gehen.. jetzt nochmal 200 mehr is eben ein wenig happig, v.a. da es jetzt insgesamt 400euro sind ;/

zudem kommt noch, dass ich das fahrrad auch mal für "stadteinsätze" sprich zum einkaufen benutzen muss, da würd ich ja mir in den A**** beißen wenn es dann geklaut wurde und das schöne stück mich nen 1k gekostet hat.

bezügl. der laufräder hab ich so vermittelt bekommen dass "DT Swiss" die besten sind?
welche sind denn noch zu empfehlen und welche mal gar *nicht*?

Gabel hab ich rausgefunden, dass man in dem preissegment nichts besseres als Reba bekommt  (die sieht schick aus und bringts für mein einsatzgebiet).

Macht es einen großen Unterschied beim Innen-/Tretlager von XT-/LX auf Deore oder sogar nur Shimano?
wie ist es in der Praktik bemerkbar?

danke


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Mai 2008)

Es werden oft billigere Shimano Tretlager in der Preisklasse verbaut, die sind dann halt schlechter gedichtet und gehen ganz gerne mal kaputt.
DT Swiss LaufrÃ¤der sind gut, aber ob die besser sind als andere hÃ¤ngt vom Zweck und den eigenen Anforderungen ab.
Generell ist mit denen in deiner Preisklasse aber nicht zu rechnen.
Ob das Bike jetzt 700 oder 1000â¬ kostet und geklaut wird ist auch wurst, ist beides Ã¤rgerlich 

Wie gesagt, wenn Du wirklich lange daran SpaÃ haben und zuverlÃ¤ssige Komponenten haben mÃ¶chtest investier lieber etwas mehr, hast dann auch entsprechend mehr SpaÃ am Ganzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHub3Rt (15. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn Du wirklich lange daran Spaß haben und zuverlässige Komponenten haben möchtest investier lieber etwas mehr, hast dann auch entsprechend mehr Spaß am Ganzen.



so ärgerlich das auch ist, aber ich muss leider zustimmen.

mir gings am am anfang ganz genauso wie dir @ raymond. ich wollte möglichst weit unter der magischen 1k grenze bleiben, und damals hatte ich auch TransAlp24 ins auge gefasst.

je mehr ich in diesem forum gelesen habe, (weit über nen halbes jahr bevor ich mich aktiv daran begeben habe selbst zu testen etc.), desto mehr habe ich gemerkt dass mir ein rad mit nur "mittelmäßiger" ausstattung nicht lange freude bereiten wird.

kleines beispiel: letztes jahr im frühling hab ich mir ein gudereit c30 gekauft. vorjahresmodell, mit ausstattung etwas über 500 euronen. 
die ersten zwei monate waren ganz toll, ich bin gefahren wie ein weltmeister, aber je mehr, je schneller, je länger, je härter ich gefahren bin, desto ungeeigneter wurde das rad. 
mittlerweile hab ich die bremsen verzogen, die reifen runtergefahren (ja okay, die sind verschleiß) die federgabel sowie der vorbau machen tolle geräusche, in der schaltung (komplett deore) wohnt ein geist, der random-stylisch hoch- oder runterschaltet (trotz mehrmaliger einstellung vom händler^^) und mein kurbellager hört sich an als würde es nach der nächsten steigung auseinanderbröseln wollen^^

ich hab mir jetzt ein cube reaction K24 bestellt, denn nach vielen testfahrten mit diversen rädern ist das mein favorit. (sollte es denn jemals ankommen, siehe "wartezimmer"-fred im cube-forum). das dingerl kostet mich eine ganze stange geld, aber ich bin mir sicher dass ich lange daran freude haben werde.

nu hast du vielleicht andere ansprüche als ich, bei 70% asphalt ist zum beispiel die federgabel nicht sooooo entscheidend, denn eine tora kann auch spaß machen, wenn man kein gelände fährt in dem ne durin oder reba angebracht sind.

und auch gegen eine julie ist nichts einzuwenden, denn ob julie oder louise carbon, kommt beides von magura, ist also beides qualität 

worauf ich shcauen würde wären kurbellager, naben und schaltung. das sind die teile die neben bremse und federung am stärksten beansprucht werden.

ganz lange rede, kurzer sinn: investier lieber ein bischen mehr, schau auf vernünftige komponenten, dann haste auch mehr und länger spaß an deinem radl.


----------



## raymond2387 (20. Mai 2008)

@sHub3Rt:

hey, danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht 

ich denk ich werd wohl jetzt noch ein wenig sparen und mir nen nettes schloss noch kaufen 



> Zitat von *sHub3Rt*:
> worauf ich shcauen würde wären kurbellager, naben und schaltung. das sind die teile die neben bremse und federung am stärksten beansprucht werden.



Welche wären minimum bzw. empfehlenswert?

bezügl. der Bikes, denke ich, dass ich bis 1k gehen kann. für 1300 hab ich sogar das nette Grand Canyon 7.0 gesehen :/, das is wirklich verdammt scharf; aber ich denke mal 1000euro sind genügend .

in der Wahl blieben da noch:

Grand Canyon 6.0
Radon ZR Team 7.0 - normal und midseason: wo liegt da der Unterschied?
ich finde irgendwie keinen :/

was sind vor und nachteile dieser beiden räder?
wie ist der service dieser beiden?

    *


	Rahmen 	Hardtail Race, New Fact6 Race Chassis, 7005 Aluminium, 
Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset
	Gabel 	RockShox Reba SL 85 mm PopLoc
	Steuersatz 	Integrated Headset
	Schaltwerk 	SRAM X.9
	Umwerfer 	Shimano Deore LX
	Schaltgriffe 	SRAM X.7
	Bremsgriffe 	Formula Oro K18
Bremsen 	Formula Oro K18 180/160
	Naben 	Shimano Deore XT
	Zahnkranz 	Shimano Deore 11-34
Felgen 	Alex XD-Lite Disc
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 / Racing Ralph 2.25
	Kurbeln 	Shimano Deore LX Hollowtech II
	Kettenblätter 	44/32/22
	Innenlager 	Shimano Deore LX
	Vorbau 	Syntace F139
	Lenker 	Iridium Ultralight Riserbar
Sattel 	Selle Italia XR
	Sattelstütze 	Iridium Ultimate
	Pedale 	Auslieferung ohne
	Farbe 	Fuji Metallic White
Sand Blasted Anodized Black
--------------

Alu 7005, 2-fach konifiziert
X
Rock Shox Reba SL Poploc, 80mm
Ritchey Logic semiintegriert
Race Face Evolve
Race Face Evolve Riser
Race Face Evolve
Velo MTB
Shimano LX SL-M580 Rapidfire
Formula Oro K18
Formula Oro K18, 180mm/160mm
Shimano XT RD-M772 Shadow
Shimano XT FD-M770
Shimano XT Hollowtech II
Shimano XT FC-M770 175mm
Shimano Deore HG50 11-32
Shimano HG53
Shimano XT Disc 6-Loch
DT silber
Rigida Taurus
Schwalbe Nobby Nic light 2,25"
Alu Bärentatze
ab 11,4kg
schwarz
999,-
16/18/20/22

danke


----------



## sHub3Rt (20. Mai 2008)

viele fragen 

also von der ausstattung her würde ich persönlich zum radon 07 team tendieren. das midseason hat zB noch nen normales kurbellager, keine hollowtech, was nen nachteil ist. da würd ich die 50 euronen investieren.

im vergleich zwischen canyon und radon hat das radon die stimmigeren komponenten. bis auf zahnkranz und schalthebel komplett XT, den schalter kannste so lassen (sieht mit den schwarzen hebeln auch besser aus  ) und die kassette kannst du für kleines geld austauschen, zB gegen XT. wiegt weniger und hält länger. 

dann musste dich auch fragen: händler-bike oder versender-bike?

du siehsts ja, radon ist nen versender und hat die schönere ausstattung, dafür hast du beim service nachteile (danach hattest du ja gefragt). musst also entweder zu den gaaaaanz wenigen radon-partnern (stehen auf deren HP, sind glaub ich nur 3 stück in deutschland) oder eben einschicken.

beim canyon gehste ja zu nem händler in deiner nähe (zu finden über deren HP), der kann beraten, einstellen und reparieren, je nachdem wie fit du in sachen basteln bist. (ich zB hab noch nicht allzu viel ahnung davon, auch das war ein grund für ein händler-bike (cube)). dafür haste aber nen wilden mix aus verschiedenen komponenten-klassen: LX umwerfer, XT kurbel, x9 schaltung, x7 schaltgriffe.... manch einen stört das auch nicht, kommt drauf an wieviel wert du auf "style" (ich nenn das getz einfach mal so) legst und wie du das rad beanspruchen willst.



raymond2387 schrieb:


> Welche wären minimum bzw. empfehlenswert?



ein minimum gibt es ansich nicht. ich fahre zur zeit immernoch mit komplett deore, und auch wenn es inzwischen quietscht und knarkzt (eben wegen starker beanspruchung) geht es auch.

worauf ich achten täte wäre, dass du eine linie in der ausstattung hast: klar ist XT besser als LX, aber ein radl das wo komplett LX ausgestattet ist finde ich sinvoller als einen mix aus deore, LX, XT und kA, sram oder sö.

bezugnehmend auf meine äußerung zum kurbellager möcht ich sagen: da meines nach nur einem jahr und geschätzten 2000 kilometern vom sound her kurz vor dem auseinanderbröseln ist, leg ich persönlich da jetzt viel wert drauf, dass es was feines ist. aber auch das liegt wieder an der beanspruchung und der wartung.

du siehst, alles ist relativ  du musst für dich selbst entscheiden, worauf du wert legst, denn das kann dir hier keiner abnehmen  wenn du das weißt können dann so klug*******r wie ich hier ihren senf dazu geben und dir sagen was ihrer meinung nach am besten ist, aber bezahlen und vor allem fahren musst (nein WILLST!!) ja du das bike, also muss es deinen ansprüchen gerecht werden, nicht unseren.

ich hoffe ich hab nicht noch mehr fragen geschaffen als beantwortet


----------



## sHub3Rt (20. Mai 2008)

Edith möchte noch was sagen:

ich begehe grad den fehler und schaue wieder nur auf die ausstattung  daher ne korrektur:

es kommt NICHT nur auf die ausstattung an. der rahmen ist MINDESTENS ebenso wichtig. was nützt komplett sram X0 wenn dir nach 2 ausfahrten der rahmen bricht^^

zu der qualität der rahmen kann ich aber nichts erzählen, da ich keines der räder dieser hersteller bisher besessen und gefahren habe. ich glaube canyon genießt da einen ziemlich guten ruf, von radon hab ich nischt gehört, weder positives noch negatives.

das wollte ich nur nochmal losgeworden sein 

SRY for doppelpost.


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Mai 2008)

Ähm, verwechselt Du gerade etwas?

Canyon ist ebenfalls ein Versender wie Radon auch... Händler vor Ort gibt es also nicht. 
Die Radon Frames sollen angeblich mit den Cube identisch sein (wird zumindest in einige Threads so angeführt).
Unter der Versendern geniesst Canyon insgesamt den besten Ruf. Bei beiden Bikes machst Du aber in der 1000er Klasse nichts falsch.
Falls Du einen Händler vor Ort bevorzugst würde ich nochmals zum Müsing raten.


----------



## sHub3Rt (20. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ähm, verwechselt Du gerade etwas?
> 
> Canyon ist ebenfalls ein Versender wie Radon auch... Händler vor Ort gibt es also nicht.



AAAAHHH!!!!

entschuldigung!!! ich hab mich da wirklich voll verrannt!! ich war grad irgendwie bei scott  SRY dafür, ich bin seit 4 uhr wach^^

dann entfällt natürlich der händler-versender-vergleich für diesen fall, was aber die grundfrage nicht löst.

das mit den gleichen rahmen bei radon und cube find ich interessant^^ mussich mal nachhaken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymond2387 (21. Mai 2008)

@sHub3Rt:

erstmal danke fÃ¼r deinen langen text 



> Zitat von *sHub3Rt*:
> den schalter kannste so lassen (sieht mit den schwarzen hebeln auch besser aus  )und die kassette kannst du fÃ¼r kleines geld austauschen, zB gegen XT. wiegt weniger und hÃ¤lt lÃ¤nger.



was meinst du damit? tut mir leid fÃ¼r die blÃ¶de frage, aber was ist eine kassette, und ist es schwierig sie auszuwechseln?



> Zitat von *sHub3Rt*:
> du siehsts ja, radon ist nen versender und hat die schÃ¶nere ausstattung, dafÃ¼r hast du beim service nachteile (danach hattest du ja gefragt). musst also entweder zu den gaaaaanz wenigen radon-partnern (stehen auf deren HP, sind glaub ich nur 3 stÃ¼ck in deutschland) oder eben einschicken.



ja, da gÃ¤be es den Service-partner in kirchzarten - dauert so ne stunde hinfahren fÃ¼r mich.

heiÃt das jetzt, dass der shop in kirchzarten radon-bikes verkauft oder nur reparaturen leistet?

also auf der canyon seite hab ich nichts zu partnern gefunden, da steht zwar dass man mit rÃ¼cksprache evtl. fremdwerkstattreparaturen leisten kann, aber das is meiner meinung nach so ne sache... 



> Zitat von *sHub3Rt*:
> worauf ich achten tÃ¤te wÃ¤re, dass du eine linie in der ausstattung hast: klar ist XT besser als LX, aber ein radl das wo komplett LX ausgestattet ist finde ich sinvoller als einen mix aus deore, LX, XT und kA, sram oder sÃ¶.



wieso eigentlich?  eine weitere frage besteht noch:
wie ist denn so der vergleich zwischen sram und shimano?

also hab da gelesen, dass sram.x0 das beste sei - somit vergleichbar mit shimano XT (shadow) - oder?



> Zitat von *sHub3Rt*:
> bezugnehmend auf meine Ã¤uÃerung zum kurbellager mÃ¶cht ich sagen: da meines nach nur einem jahr und geschÃ¤tzten 2000 kilometern vom sound her kurz vor dem auseinanderbrÃ¶seln ist, leg ich persÃ¶nlich da jetzt viel wert drauf, dass es was feines ist. aber auch das liegt wieder an der beanspruchung und der wartung.



sollte ich also mind. was besseres als deore haben? also sprich, lx?
oder gibt es noch etwas anderes vergleichbares?



> Zitat von *Tyler1977*:
> Unter der Versendern geniesst Canyon insgesamt den besten Ruf. Bei beiden Bikes machst Du aber in der 1000er Klasse nichts falsch.



was meinst du mit besten ruf? qualitÃ¤t oder service?
also ich wÃ¼rde auch einige einbÃ¼Ãen hinnehmen, wenn es guter service vorhanden ist. nicht, dass das bike dann gekauft wurde - und die nichts damit zu tun haben wollen.



> Zitat von *Tyler1977*:
> Falls Du einen HÃ¤ndler vor Ort bevorzugst wÃ¼rde ich nochmals zum MÃ¼sing raten.



sry, ich hab das mÃ¼sing total Ã¼bersehen.
ich habe hier jetzt zwei modelle gefunden:
einmal das fÃ¼r 1099â¬:
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/933059_-offroad-lite-reba-sl-muesing.html

und einmal fÃ¼r 999â¬:
http://www.velowelt-leipzig.de/velowelt/index.php/M%C3%BCsing-Sonderedition

meinst du *jeder* fahrradladen kÃ¶nnte solch ein mÃ¼sing bestellen?
also wenn ich das mÃ¼sing hier um die ecke krieg, wÃ¼rd ich natÃ¼rlich gerne das nehmen.
bei der ausstattung kommen aber wieder fragen auf 

Rahmen: 	 MÃ¼sing Offroad lite Mod. KSL
RahmenhÃ¶he: 	42, 45, 48, 51, 54 und 56 cm
Rahmenfarbe: 	Perlmutt mit Carbon Dekor
Gabel: 	Manitou R 7 Super Modell 2009
Steuersatz: 	Ritchey Zero Logic
Vorbau: 	Syncros
Lenker: 	Syncros DH
Griffe: 	Ritchey
SattelstÃ¼tze: 	Syncros
Sattel: 	Fizik Nisene
Bremshebel: 	Avid Juicy 5
Bremsen: 	Avid Juicy 5
HR-Nabe: 	Shimano 756
VR-Nabe: 	Shimano 756
Speichen: 	DT Competition 2,0-1,8 schwarz
Felgen: 	Rigida Taurus Disc
Reifen: 	Conti Mountain King
Kurbel: 	Shimano XT 2008
Innenlager: 	Shimano XT
Kassette: 	Shimano Deore 11 / 32
Kette: 	Shimano HG 53
Umwerfer: 	Shimano XT 2008
Schaltwerk: 	Shimano XT 2008
Schalthebel: 	Shimano Deore
Preis: 	999 EUR

von hier: http://www.velowelt-leipzig.de/velowelt/index.php/M%C3%BCsing-Sonderedition

einmal die bremsen, avid juicy 5, als zweites die gabel.

also alle drei rÃ¤der gefallen mir sehr gut 

was den rahmen, denke ich, wÃ¼rden alle drei bei mir halten 

vielen vielen dank fÃ¼r eure bemÃ¼hungen 
find ich echt nett von euch 

rrayyy

edit:
ich habe durch einen fred im forum noch ein anderes gutes bike fÃ¼r 999â¬ gesehen:

http://transalp24.de/start.htm?d_03008XT_Mountainbike_Transalp_Stoker_Ltd_IV_XT_Disc.htm

jetzt bleibt nur noch die frage des vergleiches, ich hab irgendwie das gefÃ¼hl, dass transalp ziemlich gut ausgestattet ist; da is nÃ¤mlich ne reba race drinne... bei den andern heiÃt das ja nur reba sl.

rayy


----------



## sHub3Rt (22. Mai 2008)

raymond2387 schrieb:


> was meinst du damit? tut mir leid für die blöde frage, aber was ist eine kassette, und ist es schwierig sie auszuwechseln?



die kassette ist das hintere zahnradpaket. also die zahnräder am hinterrad. grade die werden durchs schalten und die reibung der kette stark beansprucht, daher könnte man da überlegen ob man nicht auf was höherwertiges umsteigt. das wechseln der kassette ist nicht so schwierig, wenn man aber garkeine ahnung hat kann man ja mal beim händler anfragen ob er einem die kassette bestellt und für nen 5er oder 10er mehr auch einbaut. sollte kein problem sein, auch bei versenderbikes.




raymond2387 schrieb:


> ja, da gäbe es den Service-partner in kirchzarten - dauert so ne stunde hinfahren für mich.
> 
> heißt das jetzt, dass der shop in kirchzarten radon-bikes verkauft oder nur reparaturen leistet?



der verkauf findet ausschließlich über den versand statt (so hab ichs verstanden), die servicepartner nehmen reklamationen entgegen.



raymond2387 schrieb:


> also auf der canyon seite hab ich nichts zu partnern gefunden, da steht zwar dass man mit rücksprache evtl. fremdwerkstattreparaturen leisten kann, aber das is meiner meinung nach so ne sache...



das ist halt die sache mit den versenderbikes. genau wie mit fielmannbrillen. schön und schön günstig, aber geh mal damit zu nem "normalen" optiker, die husten dir was (also fielmann-kunde weiß ich wovon ich rede  )



raymond2387 schrieb:


> wieso eigentlich?  eine weitere frage besteht noch:
> wie ist denn so der vergleich zwischen sram und shimano?



wieso? ich persönlich möchte gerne ein rad haben an dem die komponenten aufeinander abgestimmt sind. sowohl in funktion aus auch in der haltbarkeit. aber das ist auch wieder einstellungssache. man kann natürlich auch einen mix nehmen und dann nach und nach auf/umrüsten, oder es eben bleiben lassen. es ist dein bike und muss deinen ansprüchen genügen.

shimano und sram sind 2 hersteller. beide haben verschiedene preis- und qualitätsgruppen, bei shimano eben alivio, deore, LX, XT, XTR, bei sram gehtz los mit x3, x5, x7, x9, x0.

einen vergleich mag ich nich ziehen, beide sind marktführer, wobei shimano    in der breiten masche einfach viel bekannter ist. ist gewissermaßen auch ne "glaubenssache", wie mit so vielen komponenten-arten.



raymond2387 schrieb:


> sollte ich also mind. was besseres als deore haben? also sprich, lx?
> oder gibt es noch etwas anderes vergleichbares?



die allermeisten räder in der kategorie 800 bis 1000 euronen sind mit shimano ausgestattet (echt kA warum, vielleicht ist sram teurer?). etwas vergleichbares fällt mir grad nicht ein.

lx ist besser als deore, aber ob du den unterschied spürst kann ich ja nicht sagen. wenn es dir ums schaltgefühl geht, setz dich auf ein deore-rad, setz dich auf ein LX-rad, vergleiche, schau was dein ding ist.

so und nü geh ich ins bett, ich hab meinen esel heute genug geritten und morgen gehtz schwimmen.

gute nacht zusammen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Mai 2008)

Also...

zu 1.: Canyon ist wiederholt Testsieger was Service angeht unter den Direktversendern. Die Bikes selber sind auch immer entweder Testsieger oder unter den besten der Tests.

zu 2.: MÃ¼sing kÃ¶nne natÃ¼rlich nur MÃ¼sing fÃ¼hrende HÃ¤ndler liefern (BMW HÃ¤ndler kÃ¶nnen Dir ja auch keine Audi bestellen ;-)).
Das 999â¬ reicht vollkommen aus und ist fÃ¼r den Preis sehr edel und gut ausgestattet.
Das fÃ¼r 1099 ist auch sehr gut, gibt es aber nur in aschgrau eloxiert. Das weisse fÃ¼r 999â¬ gefÃ¤llt mir persÃ¶nlich besser, zumal die Manitou bei gleicher Perfomance leichter ist als die Reba.


----------



## Töff-Töff (22. Mai 2008)

Moin! 

Jetz geb ich auchmal meinen Senf dazu ab...  

Für nen 1000er lässt sich schon einiges machen. Wie gesagt haben Versenderbikes die bessere Auststattung da Direktvertrieb, dafür aber keinen vor Ort Servis beim Händler, aber die meisten Händler werden dir auch bei nem Canyon die Kasette wechseln ohne viel Geld zu nehmen!
Mal ne Liste der Teile an so nem Fahrrad und auf was man bei diesen achten soll:

- Rahmen: Ist bei der Preisklasse immer so ne' Sache, man weiss nich genau was man bekommt, aber bei Canyon sollte man nen guten Rahmen bekommen, im allgemeinen sind alle Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse zu gebrauchen!

- Federgabel/Starrgabel: Brauchst du wirklich ne Federgabel? Wenn ja nimm nich son Schrott wie ne Suntour oder RST, guck ob das Rad ne gescheite Einstiegsgabel von Rock Shox, Magura, Manitou, Marzocchi oder Fox hat, das sind wohl die vernünftigsten Gabelproduzenten.

- Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Man bekommt hier ne Menge Schrott angedreht, wenn Ritchey Teile an nem Rad verbaut sind ist das schonmal nen Pluspunkt, lässt sich aber alles ziemlich günstig nach und aufrüsten!

- Steuersatz: Hier wirds schon haariger, wenn der nich OK ist knackts nach nen paar Betriebsstunden am Lenker und du kannst dir nen neuen Stuersatz besorgen. Die meisten Bikes haben aber was orentliches drinn. Super wäre natürlich nen günstiger Tune oder Ritchey Steuersatz, der hält auch ne Weile!

- Kurbel/Innenlager: Achte auf was gescheites mindestens Deorem von Shimano, besser noch ne gescheite LX Kurbel mit Hollowtech Innelager!

- Schaltwerk/Umwerfer: Hier sollte es schon Deore oder LX sein, am besten beide Teile aus der gleichen Vertriebsgruppe, also entweder alles Deore oder alles LX, harmoniert m.M. besser!

- Kasette: Ne shimano Kasette tuts! Man muss sie sowieso nach ein paar tausend Km austauschen, ist keine große Sache, geh zum Händler kostet dann 10 .

- Bremsen: Du bruachst für diese Zwecke keine Scheibenbremse! Ne stinknormale V-Brake langt! Deore oder höhher von Shimano, Magura ist auch super!

Hoffe das gibt dir nochmal nen kleinen Überblick über das Ganze. 
Geh dochmal zum Händler, fahre ein paar Räder probe und guck anch der Geometrie, such dir das Rad das dien von der Geometrie am besten gefallen hat ruas, schreib dir die Daten auf und guck bei den Versendern nach ähnlichen Geometrie Daten. So bekommst du wohl das optimale für dein Geld! Wie schon egsagt mit Canyon amchst du in der Regel nix falsch!

Gruß,
Töffi..


----------



## raymond2387 (23. Mai 2008)

@Töff-Töff:

danke für deine ausführliche auflistung 

meine fragen bezügl. der ausstattung:

>*Rahmen*:
ich hab jetzt hier unterschiedliche varianten der "Behandlung" gefunden:
Eloxal, Pulverbeschichtung, Nasslackierung.

beim radon steht ja eloxiert da. wie siehts aus beim Canyon? das in schwarz ist "anodized" -> sollte doch das gleiche heißen, oder?
wie sieht es bei weiß aus? in weiß find ich das ein wenig schicker 

in großen u. ganzen wurde hier immer zu eloxal und pulverbeschichtung geraten.

zweite frage: ich steh auf matt , alles was matt ist, ist also eloxiert/pulverbeschichtet?

an meinem alten fahrrad (Marin Hawk Hill, auch schwarz, glänzend) kommen da ganz leicht kratzer rein, das möcht ich eher nicht - anders als beim lenker; der is mattschwarz und da kriegt man keine kratzer rein.

>Federgabel: 
in meinen favoriten ist ja eine reba sl u. eine manitou r7 (wars glaub), also mach ich mir da weniger sorgen 

>Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze:
ja richtey teile sind glaub verbaut, ich hab noch nie von anderen gelesen.

>*Steuersatz*:
ist der nicht irgendwie mit der Federgabel verbunden? oder kann man die federgabel vom steuersatz trennen?

>Kurbel/Innenlager:
beim canyon ist eine LX Hollowtech verbaut, beim radon sogar XT hollowtech.
aber ob LX oder XT wird bei mir glaub eher weniger entscheidend sein  weils bei mir nich auf ein paar 100g ankommt 

>*Schaltwerk/Umwerfer*:
beim Radon ises sogar ein XT Shadow, bei Canyon is das son mix aus Sram und Shimano.
macht das groß was aus?

>*Kassette*:
Wenn ich das Canyon nehme: Ist besser mit der Zeit alles auf Sram oder auf shimano aufzurüsten, habe hier sowohl von shimano als auch sram kassetten gefunden.

>*Bremsen*:
ich finde aber in der preisklasse irgenwie keine bikes ohne Scheibenbremse.
falls ich das später mal wechseln sollte, was gibts da anständiges?

habe von magura Julie/Lousie, Formula Oro K*24* (ist ja eine 18 verbaut bei meinem Modellen), "Shimano XT", avid juicy X....



> Zitat von *Töff-Töff*:
> Hoffe das gibt dir nochmal nen kleinen Überblick über das Ganze.
> Geh dochmal zum Händler, fahre ein paar Räder probe und guck anch der Geometrie, such dir das Rad das dien von der Geometrie am besten gefallen hat ruas, schreib dir die Daten auf und guck bei den Versendern nach ähnlichen Geometrie Daten. So bekommst du wohl das optimale für dein Geld! Wie schon egsagt mit Canyon amchst du in der Regel nix falsch!



jap, hab jetzt ein bissl mehr Überblick über die einzelnen Komponenten bekommen, sodass ich nun weiß wo die prioritäten liegen sollten,d.h. billiger auszuwechselnde teile kann ich später ja aufrüsten, damit mein ich z.b. nicht kassette einem innenlager vorziehen etc. pp.

auf meinem jetzigen fahrrad sitz ich rel. flach da. anfangs war das etwas komisch, hatte auch ein wenig rückenschmerzen bei längeren fahrten, aber mittlerweile hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und ich komm mit dem ding ziemlich zückig voran.

ich hab da noch shimano alivio & deore dran ... 

was jetzt ein entscheidender punkt wäre: 

-Radon: ich würde so 70min mim zug fahren, dann wär ich bei deren Service-Partner.

-Canyon: bin ich auf mich selbst angewiesen.

andere frage besteht natürlich: Ich möchte es eigentlich schon selbst lernen, mein Fahrrad auf trab zu halten und nicht immer auf andere angewiesen zu sein, v.a. da ich solche sachen interessant finde ;
zumal das eigentlich auch möglich sein sollte.
hab mir gedacht, ob ich nicht im internet nach anleitung *mit Bildern* schauen könnte, wenn etwas hinne geht... 

ich hab jetzt grad nicht sufu benutzt, kennt/habt ihr solche anleitungen udn könntet die mir freundlicherweise schicken/geben?

danke danke  

Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen, aber es geht nicht nur um mein zukünftiges Fahrrad, das ich wahrscheinlich >7 Jahre (wenns gut geht u. nicht geklaut wird) benutzen werd, sondern auch um mein wissenshorizont zu erweitern. 

rayyy


----------



## sHub3Rt (23. Mai 2008)

zu deinen lackfragen:

eloxal ist kein richtiger lack. das aluminium wird "ankorodiert" (bei metal wäres rost^^) und mit farbelementen versehen. das gibt dem aluminium eine "natürliche" schutzschicht (ist trotzdem ziemlich umweltfeindlich, wegen der vielen säuren die verwendet werden). eloxierung (englisches adjetktiv"anodized" (anodisiert)) ist meines wissens nach steinschlagresistenter, aber (glaub ich nur!!) anfälliger für kratzer.

pulverbeschichtung ist eine farbschicht, die mithilfe von strom aufgetragen wird. der rahmen wird unter strom gesetzt, und die gesprühte farbe wird vom erzeugten stromfeld angezogen. hält besser als normaler sprühlack. pulverbeschichtung ist immer schwerer als eloxierung, aber du sagst ja selbst, du bist kein leichtbau-freak 

gegen steinschläge und kratzer gibt es schutzfolien, ähnlich wie beim auto. wo genau weiß ich nicht, steht hier aber irgendwo im forum drin, daher weiß ich das. ich werd mir solch eine folie auf jeden fall an mein neues bike dranbasteln, denn schöner lack ist schöner als unschöner lack 

zum schaltwerk: "besser" funktioniert eine einheitliche komponenten-reihe, da die teile perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sind. aber ein hersteller mit solch einem namen wie canyon wird garantiert keinen komponenten-mix verbauen der schlecht funktioniert.

zu den bremsen: ich magscheibenbremsen  auch mit einer magura julie kann man sehr glücklich werden, wenn man nicht grad extreme downhill-ambitionen hat.

alternativen zur scheibenbremse sind schon technisch gesehen eher rar gesäht: die beste davon dürfte eine magura HS11 oder HS33 felgenbremse sein. die dinger greifen auch echt ordentlich.

zum selber basteln eine kleine anekdote: ich hab letztes in den fred "schüler- und studentenbikes" mein jetziges rad gepostet, und dazu die änderungen, die ich vornehmen lassen will. sofort wurde ich ausgebuht, weil man das ja alles selber machen kann. nur ein einsamer poster hatte eine konstruktive idee:



RagazziFully schrieb:


> Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann eignet sich so'n Bock doch Prima um die Grundlagen des Fahrradschraubens zu erlernen..



genau das werde ich auch tun ich werd des radl so weit es geht selbst wieder fertig machen... wenns nicht geht musses halt zum service.

ich hab irgendwo mal ne schicke seite mit bebilderten anleitungen zum selbst schrauben gesehen.... die war glaub ich auch hier im forum verlinkt. wenn ich sie nochmal finde werd ich sie hier posten  ansonsten kann man hier auch nett fragen, neben den vielen "ööööh du kannst ja garnix"-posts gibtz auch immer wieder nette seelen die dir weiterhelfen


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (23. Mai 2008)

> eloxal ist kein richtiger lack. das aluminium wird "ankorodiert" (bei metal wäres rost^^) und mit farbelementen versehen. das gibt dem aluminium eine "natürliche" schutzschicht (ist trotzdem ziemlich umweltfeindlich, wegen der vielen säuren die verwendet werden). eloxierung (englisches adjetktiv"anodized" (anodisiert)) ist meines wissens nach steinschlagresistenter, aber (glaub ich nur!!) anfälliger für kratzer.



So ein Quatsch Eloxieren und anodisieren ist ein und das selbe 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anodisieren


----------



## raymond2387 (23. Mai 2008)

@sHub3Rt:
nochmals danke für deinen langen Bericht 

also wenn ich das so sehe, dann hätt ich gerne pulverbeschichtung .

frage ist jetzt ob das canyon in weiß, pulverbeschichtet oder "Nur" lackiert ist.

zur schutzfolie: ich kann doch nich mein ganzes fahrrad damt bekleben?! oder geht das doch???
wie komme ich dann an stellen beim umwerfer etc.?

zum schaltwerk: da canyon/radon gute hersteller sind, brauch ich mir da keine sorgen mehr zu machen. 

scheibenbremsen: ich fahr nichts hardcoremäßiges  dann sollten die scheibenbremsen reichen , die da verbaut sind 



> Zitat von *sHub3Rt*:
> ich hab irgendwo mal ne schicke seite mit bebilderten anleitungen zum selbst schrauben gesehen.... die war glaub ich auch hier im forum verlinkt. wenn ich sie nochmal finde werd ich sie hier posten ansonsten kann man hier auch nett fragen, neben den vielen "ööööh du kannst ja garnix"-posts gibtz auch immer wieder nette seelen die dir weiterhelfen



okay, danke schon mal  bin schon gespannt drauf.

ich werd mich dann mal auf die suche nach standardsachen machen, z.b. bremsen entlüften, Gabel richtig einstellen u. warten, schaltung korrekt einstellen...

dazu gibts sicherlich ne checkliste  wenn jemand die parat hätte wärs voll cool wenn er sie posten könnte 

->früher hab ich alles immer in den service gepackt, mittlerweile möchte ich das selbst machen  was ich als privatmann machen kann 

rayyy


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Mai 2008)

Was Kleinigkeiten wie Schaltung und Bremsen angeht kann man sich ganz gut die Technik Workshops der Bike anlesen, sind auch anschaulich bebildert.


----------



## Töff-Töff (23. Mai 2008)

Moin.

Schrauben.. Ist immer so eine Sache ich amche eigentlich alles an meinem Bike selbst. Kommt mich günstiger und ich weiss das die Sachen halten! Wenn man sich mal anguckt was manche "Bikeshops" für einen derben Mist fabrizieren könnte man sich an den Kopf fassen... ISt halt echt manchmal so! Zum einstellen von schaltung & Co gibts sehr viele Workshops im Netz, einfach mal anch "Schaltwerk einstellen" googeln man findet ordentlich stoff zum durchlesen!
Wenn man übers normale Schaltung einstellen und mal die Bremsen nachziehen hinausgehen will brauch man in der Regel speziellen Werkzeug! Ich frage mich gelegentlich wieso die Fahrradproduzenten zb. so einen Murks mit dem Verschluss der Kasette machen. Man braucht echt für alles ein spezielles Ding. Sogar zum abnehmen der Kurbel. Die klemmt immer ziemlich auf dem Innenlager, also benötigt man einen speziellen Abnehmer für das Teil. Am sinnvollsten ist es wohl sich einen gescheiten Werkzeugkasten zu kaufen.
Ich verwende einen von Poison Bikes für 35 Ist ne ordentliche Qualität, wird oft empfohlen und es ist vorallem alles dabei! Klick mich!
Wenn du fragen zum Schrauben hast, ne PN an mich, ich erklärs dir...

So genug gutes getan für heute.. Ich geh Omas erschrecken  
Tschüss,
sagt Töff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymond2387 (23. Mai 2008)

okay, merk ich mir "Workshops" 

ja, der werkzeugkasten sieht gut aus , den werd ich mir dann wahrscheinlich  auch anlegen, wenn ich das bike dann gekauft hab 



> Zitat von *Töff-Töff*:
> Wenn du fragen zum Schrauben hast, ne PN an mich, ich erklärs dir...



danke schon mal im voraus 
ich meld mich dann wenn ich was nich blick 

rayy


----------



## Töff-Töff (23. Mai 2008)

Oke, keine Ursache...  
Der Kasten is super!, wie gesagt..

Gruß,
Töffchen..


----------



## raymond2387 (24. Mai 2008)

ich hab nochmal eine frage bezügl. des Rahmens beim Canyon:

schwarz, ist ja dann eloxiert.

weiß, ist das dann pulverbeschichtet?

danke


----------



## raymond2387 (26. Mai 2008)

das mit dem rahmen hat sich erledigt.

sry, dass ich das thema nochmal aufpushe, aber heut morgen hab ich in nem ZEG BIEG prospekt das bulls copperhead 3 disc gesehen.

an sich sieht es gut aus, hat auch ne ordentliche ausstattung, außer die kurbelgarnitur, die ist "nur" eine Deore XT ohne Hollowtech II.

zudem finde ich nichts zum tret- u. innenlager wie sieht das aus?

vorteil an der ganzen sache ist, dass ca. 4km von mir ein Händler ist, somit wäre bei problemfall ein ansprechpartner vor ort 

könnt ihr mir so aus erfahrung und gefühlsmäßig einen vergleich zwischen den Rädern herstellen?
am wichtigsten ist mir eure meinung mit einer klitzekleinen begründung, warum ihr euch wofür entschieden habt 

das Müsing fällt da eher aus dem Rennen, da ich das ebenfalls bestellen müsst.

mein favoriten sind im mom:

1.Grand Canyon 6.0
2.Radon Team ZR 7.0

dann eben noch das bulls 

rayy


----------



## raymond2387 (30. Mai 2008)

*push push push*


----------



## Tanja3418 (12. Juli 2008)

verkaufe mein stoker III Komplett ritchey anbauteile in der farbe turkis.

Bin erst Ca 50 Km damit gefahren es ist mir einfach zu gross.

bei intresse einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## forever (15. Juli 2008)

1. Canyon
2. Bulls - never ever! =)


----------



## mile64 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich war heute im Raum Koblenz unterwegs, ich suche ein Fully bis 1000 Euronen. Zuerst war ich im Lagerverkauf von Bicycles in Bubenheim direkt an der B9. Tolle Fullys für teilweise 50 % vom Neupreis(1299 für 649), leider war keine passende Rahmengröße dabei. Dann gibt es noch den Lagerverkauf von der ZEG, auch an der B9, eine Ausfahrt vorher. Wieder dasselbe: gute Preise, kein Rahmen.
Zum Schluß war ich bei Canyon:ich hab das Nerve XC 3.0 gefahren und bin absolut begeistert. Ich bin 190 hoch, Schrittlänge 88cm, und hab die Rahmengrößen L + XL ausprobiert. L ist schon ziemlich sportlich, auf dem XL fühlte ich mich sofort zuhause.Wenn man die Ausstattung, vor allen Dingen aber auch die Kundenfreundlichkeit und Kompetenz der Mitarbeiter sieht, dann habe ich hier ein gutes Gefühl. Einziger Nachteil: das Radl ist erst wieder im November lieferbar!!!
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=49
Viele Grüße
Mile64


----------

